# sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2 failed [SOLVED]

## Kollin

Today i tryed to emerge hal and got this:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2 to /

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-rad1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hal-0.5.7.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2/work

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-ignored-volumes.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-hald-scripts.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-part-table.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-pmu-fix.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-unclean-unmount-r1.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-plugdev-allow-send.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-rescan-on-resume.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7-hibernate.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-dbus-close.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-sr-driver.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2/temp/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch-30032.out

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  hal-0.5.7.1-r2.ebuild, line 128:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

And her is the "/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2/temp/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch-30032.out" file

```
***** hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch *****

===========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch

===========================================

patching file tools/hal-system-power-suspend

Hunk #1 FAILED at 62.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file tools/hal-system-power-suspend.rej

===========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch

===========================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- tools/hal-system-power-suspend   2006-02-19 00:00:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ tools/hal-system-power-suspend2   2006-09-23 11:22:42.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

===========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch

===========================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- tools/hal-system-power-suspend   2006-02-19 00:00:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ tools/hal-system-power-suspend2   2006-09-23 11:22:42.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

===========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch

===========================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- tools/hal-system-power-suspend   2006-02-19 00:00:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ tools/hal-system-power-suspend2   2006-09-23 11:22:42.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

===========================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/files/hal-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch

===========================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- tools/hal-system-power-suspend   2006-02-19 00:00:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ tools/hal-system-power-suspend2   2006-09-23 11:22:42.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

Is this a bug?

----------

## benol

I have the same problem, I guess this is a bug...

----------

## Kollin

Yup it is a bug!

Bugzilla entry about it  :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155314

Sadly still no workaround  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kollin

Fixed....

Case closed   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## red-wolf76

Case reopens with 0.5.7.1-r3!   :Mad: 

----------

## raven88

found it @ https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162624

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal
> ...

 

then got this

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 6252

!!! Expected: 6250

solved it with doing again "ebuild hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild digest"

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

I have also hit the same problem here but did not solve just moved to a different issue.

First i did this:

```
cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal

nano -w hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild

change epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix-r1.patch

to epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-0.5.7.1-hibernate-fix.patch
```

Than this:

```
nano -w /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild

change --with-data=${hwdata}

to --with-data=${hwdata} \
```

```

ebuild hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild digest
```

Than compile failed again with complaining about pci.ids

So i did this:

```
gzcat /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz > /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
```

And compile failed again.

With This:

```
Exiting on signal 2

make[2]: *** [lsi_raid.lo] Interrupt

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Interrupt

make: *** [all] Interrupt

/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild: src_compile aborted; exiting.

sandbox:  Signal already caught and busy still cleaning up!

sandbox:  Caught signal 2 in pid 23440
```

So i am here now, thinking bout next step

SOLVED: Don't know what happened here as i was just sitting and thinking but tried to emerge some 10 minutes later and it worked.Last edited by Kaso_da_Zmok on Thu Jan 18, 2007 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

hal also fails no my machine

----------

## pholthau

it fails here with:

```

/usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild: line 147: --enable-hotplug-map: command not found

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1618:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3687:   Called src_compile

  hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild, line 153:   Called die

```

----------

## tai

 *pholthau wrote:*   

> it fails here with:
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/portage/sys-apps/hal/hal-0.5.7.1-r3.ebuild: line 147: --enable-hotplug-map: command not found
> ...

 

Same here i just filed a bug report on that.

----------

## red-wolf76

Same here. The patch issue got resolved. Seems like it's got other issues as well.

I think I'll not worry about it until 0.5.7.2   :Laughing: 

----------

## cokey

 *red-wolf76 wrote:*   

> Same here. The patch issue got resolved. Seems like it's got other issues as well.
> 
> I think I'll not worry about it until 0.5.7.2  

 majorly

I would have to pick today to move to ~arch   :Rolling Eyes:  It's killing a revdep-rebuild which means it's killing everything

----------

## Maikelw

Needed to get this work for bmpx so I added sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3 to package.mask and patched the sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2.ebuild.

From now, wait till a new version of hal will be released

----------

## cokey

 *Maikelw wrote:*   

> Needed to get this work for bmpx so I added sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3 to package.mask and patched the sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2.ebuild.
> 
> From now, wait till a new version of hal will be released

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-531712.html

----------

